# Tire info for Michelin Pilot HX MXM4



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have these as they came OEM Michelin Pilot HX MXM4 on my LTZ and was curious as to how well they perform for everyone else on here in the snow. Cleveland has it's up's and downs and sometimes can be brutal with the weather in the winter. My sister's boyfriend works at firestone and said I have a great amount of tread life left on them but just the design worries me. Anyone else with experience with these in the snow ? light and heavy. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't know about the people on here, but according to the people on TireRack they pretty much suck at everything.......as do most OE tires.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

You can't go by what people say on tirerack. The same tire but different sizes will perform differently. I put over 70,000 on mine and worked fine in the snow and wet. However once I got close to 70,000 they started not to do so well in heavy snow. Just remember for the best traction in snow make sure you have correct PSI in them when its cold. As it gets colder you need to added more air to keep them at the correct PSI.


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

Had mine for 50,000 miles driving through 3 winters. They suck on ice and deep snow, but does surprisingly well in 1-2 inches of snow.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the problem with deep snow is not the tires but how low the car sits. I noticed that in deeps snow its constantly hitting the bottom of the car and so it lifts it up some so traction is reduced. You could get snow tires but your going to have the same issue if the snow is too deep. But should help overall.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> You can't go by what people say on tirerack. The same tire but different sizes will perform differently. I put over 70,000 on mine and worked fine in the snow and wet. However once I got close to 70,000 they started not to do so well in heavy snow. Just remember for the best traction in snow make sure you have correct PSI in them when its cold. As it gets colder you need to added more air to keep them at the correct PSI.


I'm not trying to argue with you but 61,000,000 miles of driving on that tire have been reported to TireRack (that's not just 50 or 100 people) and it is rated 27 out of 34. Now, on the other hand, the Michelin Premier A/S and Primacy MXV4 are rated #2 & #4.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for some of the comments. I've looked at the tire and was looking deeper into it when I had it up in the air the other day it just doesn't seem like a real aggressive tire for deep snow. Now I have Continental DWS tires on my Cobalt SS and I have yet to attempt those in the snow but in the rain and dry they really hold their own. Extremely impressed to be honest. In my opinion it's a pretty solid tire. I just am not sure weather to go with picking up some used 16 inch LT rims with come winter tires or just seeing how these Michelin's handle first snow fall. Seeings my cruze is my commuter as well my Cobalt SS. I'm kind of torn and yes I did see the iffy tirerack review of the snow traction part which also bumps up my concern.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

Also another thing as well my tires are Nitrogen filled. Seems like the PSI never ever moves.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Almost 60k done on these tires while on my /12, picked up my new '14 LTZ Saturday, tires are going on craigslist for $200 tomorrow. Junk in the rain, and that is about 200 days a year where I live.

I'm filled on Nitrogen as well, total scam IMO. I will use 80% Nitrogen next time around (normal air) and my PSI moves by 3 between cold and hot.


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

I got rid of mine at ~55,000 miles, am currently running on Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Season Plus. Much better tire in terms of traction (wet + inclement weather) with all the same benefits of the original Michelins (road noise, tire wear, comfort, rolling resistance). The Pirelli aren't as good as the cornering/turn in response of the Michelin though; the thread pattern and sidewall stiffness difference contribute to the degradation. But that's the least of my priorities. Overall very satisfied with the Pirelli.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

I mean mine have a good amount of tread life left on them but in Cleveland,OH you really never know what your going to get I would say weather is up and down one day an All Season tire does fine but the very next day you wake up and debating weather you even want to go to work it's so bad out because of some arctic blast just rear ended us and 13 inches of snow appears. Now if I lived in Buffalo or something then Yes I'd be prowling junk yards or craigslist looking for a set of OEM 16 inch 1LT Cruze rims and then wrapping it with a Blizzak or Goodyear winter tire (way cheaper than 18 inch). But I'm thinking Continental DWS which I have on my cobalt SS and absolutely love, say what you want this is an amazing tire! Or I can snag a set of Firehawk Wide Oval AS for around 70 a tire. Decisions to make


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

Just an update I found a set of 16 inch 1LT rims dirt cheap and got the hook up and ordered some Blizzaks so that nips that issue. Now I traded in our Chevy Equinox (hated that car) because my girlfriend fell in love with the Cruze. Now I have a 2014 Malibu 1LTZ I picked up and I have to say besides it being a bigger Cruze with Camaro Taillights I'm pretty impressed I had an 09 LTZ years ago and when I hit 90k miles I finally dumped it. I had zero issues with the car except new brakes 1 recall and tires. But If you need a mid sized sedan the Malibu is a sweet car. Bye bye equinox nothing but issues with that thing.


----------

